# How Many Men Here Like Cats, or Own Their Own Cat?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

We have a cat and a dog.  My husband is fond of our cat, and he likes him very much.  After many years of only having dogs, it was actually my husband's idea to get a cat when he saw an ad for Manx cats in the paper, we had a Manx years ago.

  I'm more of a cat person, and I'm the one who does most of the things needed for the cat, like litter box duty, etc.  But hubby has bonded well with the cat, and if we switch sides on the bed, the cat will sleep with him instead of me.  He's brought joy to both of our lives.  Here's my Loki on my husband's truck during one of our camping trips.

Any guys here who own or like cats?  If so, do you have a photo to share?  Anyone hate cats?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2015)

Never been a cat person, SB, but really like small dogs.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 23, 2015)

I love cats, and once I'm resettled I'll adopt a mature cat from the humane society. It won''t be a Manx, because I like tails.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's my guy sitting on the loveseat watching me on the computer.


----------



## jujube (Feb 23, 2015)

Dogs have owners.  Cats have staff.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2015)

There is always the Cat Rental agency...you can only dream!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> My son and myself both lost our beloved kitty cats this last summer one right after the other and it was terrible. He still cries about it (he's 42). Our pets really are like our children.



Sorry to hear about your cats Cookie, it is hard to lose our babies. It's nice that you son cared so much.  I think women are the stereotypical cat owners, especially 'old cat ladies' who have numerous cats in the home.  But I hear of a lot of men who have cats and love them very much.  A cat is easier to care for if you're a single working man, or an older widower, I would think.  No need to take a dog out for walks several times a day, especially if living in an apartment or condo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I love cats, and once I'm resettled I'll adopt a mature cat from the humane society. It won''t be a Manx, because I like tails.



That sounds wonderful Josiah, mature cats have the least hope of going to a loving home.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 23, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I love cats, and once I'm resettled I'll adopt a mature cat from the humane society. It won''t be a Manx, because I like tails.



Actually,Manx cats can have tails,Josiah! If you breed Manx to Manx,usually half the litter will have tails.

http://www.cfainc.org/Breeds/BreedsKthruR/Manx.aspx


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 23, 2015)

My husband loves his cats. We "have" 23-most of them ferals but they love him to death.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Some famous men who were cat lovers, including Sir Isaac Newton, Charles Lindbergh, Edgar Allen Poe, Pierre Renoir, Winston Churchill, Charles Dickens, Albert Einstein, Claude Monet and Mark Twain.   http://cats-and-coffee.blogspot.com/2011/05/famous-cat-people.html


*Earnest Hemingway

Hemingway shared his Key West home with over 30 cats. That's a lot of cats!

 Ernest Hemingway was given a six-toed cat by a ship's captain, and some of the cats that live on the museum grounds are descendants of that original cat, and many of them have six toes.

 What made cats so special to him? He claimed that "a cat has absolute emotional honesty; human beings, for one reason or another, may hide their feelings, but a cat does not."


​*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, so nice that your hubby is a cat lover too, 23, that's a lot of cats!  You're right about Manx cats, they can have various length of tails, ours has no tail at all, just a fur puff on his rump that makes you thing he has a stub.  They're very dog-like cats, come when called, follow you around the house from room to room, etc.  Very social, not stereotypical 'independent' types.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

I like cats fine as long as they stay outside. When I sit outside they climb in my lap. When I go inside they are free to do what cats do.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

Diary of a Dog - Diary of a CatEXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DIARY

 Day number 180
 8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
 9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
 10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
 11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
 1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
 4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
 5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

 Day number 181
 8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
 9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
 10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
 11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
 1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
 4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
 5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

 Day number 182
 8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
 9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
 9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!


 EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DIARY

 DAY 752 - My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture.  Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant.  

 DAY 761 - Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair ... must try this on their bed. 

 DAY 765 - Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I  was...Hmmm. Not working according to plan.  

 DAY 768 - I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo." What sick minds could invent such a liquid. My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth. 

 DAY 771 - There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed  in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the foul odor of the glass tubes they call "beer". More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies." Must learn  what this is and how to use it to my advantage. 

 DAY 774 - I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is  obviously a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to  his current placement in the metal room his safety is assured. But I can wait, it is only a matter of time...


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

Qs That's funny! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Mrs. Robinson, so nice that your hubby is a cat lover too, 23, that's a lot of cats!  You're right about Manx cats, they can have various length of tails, ours has no tail at all, just a fur puff on his rump that makes you thing he has a stub.  They're very dog-like cats, come when called, follow you around the house from room to room, etc.  Very social, not stereotypical 'independent' types.



We have several Manx-I love them. Have had Manx for about 25 years but the ones we have now were all ferals originaly. Some still are,some were born on our property and we were able to tame them. I`m sure most,if not al of them have the same daddy-a huge orange Manx that used to hang around our property. Problem with Manx though is that they can have spinal defects that make them incontinent. One I had to have put down last year and his sister almost as well but she did somehow regain control. She is pretty weak in the rear though-she is very "cow-hocked" and has respiratory issues. I`m actually surprised she has managed to survive but she is the biggest eater we have here lol.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr Oakapple loves cats and dislikes dogs.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 24, 2015)

We have 5 cats... and all five together are not as much work as one dog..


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2015)

*Abe Was A Cat Man
*
"Lincoln was known to like animals, but he was especially fond of cats. Mary Lincoln would later write to her husband about a kitten, referring to cats as his "hobby." As a man who loved cats, Lincoln was apt to bring stray kittens home.

When Lincoln was a boy, about the time that Sarah Bush Johnston came to the Lincoln cabin to be his new mother, he had a pet cat. Some say that the cat came with the widow Johnston, since the Lincolns did not bring any pets with them when they came from Indiana. 

But other historians are not sure that this is the case. At that same time, Lincoln frequented the store owned by James Gentry in Gentryville--a place where people came and went. Lincoln could easily have met someone with a kitten there.
What is clear, though, is that Lincoln had a pet cat that followed him on his trips down to the spring to fetch water".
http://www.everythinglincoln.com/articles/pets.html






"Once, Lincoln fed a pet cat named “Tabby” with a gold fork during a White House meal.  Mrs. Lincoln got upset and scolded the President. Lincoln replied, “If a gold fork was good enough for former President Buchanan, it’s good enough for Tabby.”
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2012/11/abraham-lincoln-the-animal-lover/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

A surprise for this male cat lover and his kitties.


----------



## Victor (Feb 24, 2015)

I love cats more than I should!!
I need them and they need me.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2015)

I am blesses with two wonderful catterorrists, Shakira shady pants, and his adopted(not by him), sister Shalimar many pats. Together, they fill my life with just the right blend of joy and angst. Isn't that their job?


----------



## Lon (Feb 24, 2015)

I like cats and other animals as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2015)

I've always been more of a cat person than a dog person. Granted, you don't often read stories of cats defending their owners during a home invasion or catching Frisbees in their mouths.

I know - I tried the latter. It was a sad story.

I guess I like their independence, their mystical ways and their flexibility. They also possess a far more complicated system of "speech" than dogs. On the flip side, dogs don't rip up the curtains, but being a guy curtains have a low priority in my life anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

This cat saved the little boy he lived with from a dog attack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

Wish all of our cats could have this life at home.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 27, 2015)

Those lucky cats ---- such a beautiful home for them.


----------



## Debby (Feb 28, 2015)

Debby said:


> We also have a UD and a UC = User Dog and User Cat and we have a UC or User Chia Pet (because he's useless and his hair feels like a floor brush)




And I sure agree that's a beautiful house for cats.  Wish I could do it with Ziggy.  He's not allowed outside and in a few years we'll be back in an apartment yet and I'd like to do stuff like this but I'm not sure my husband would go along with even a little bit of this.  But I may try and coax him anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

LOL  very cute!


----------



## Rob (Apr 14, 2015)

I've had many cats over the years, my parents had cats and I guess I got it from them. A couple of years ago our aged cat Cherry was diagnosed with diabetes and had to go on a twice daily insulin injection regime, she did very well on this for a year or so but sadly the condition got beyond help and we had to make the decision to have her put to sleep. We vowed at the time to never have another but over the last year we have been adopted by three almost feral strays which at first would come for food we put out but would run a mile at the slightest sight of us. Gradually we won them over to the stage were they would sit outside while we put their food down, but wouldn't venture indoors. Over the last winter they started to venture inside for a while and eventually overnight. Now we are the proud servants of three loving cats of indeterminate age and pedigree ... Cookie, a ginger and white female, Maddie, a tiny but fiesty tabby, and Charlie a black and white male who at some stage in his life lost his tail, he must have been owned at the time as the tail had obviously been amputated by a vet after, presumably, an accident.

Anyone interested in heartwarming but not overly sentimental stories of cats (and other animals) should check out the biographies of Derek Tangye, a Londoner who made his home and life running a flower farm in West Cornwall. The 'Minack Chronicles' tell the story of his life from just after WWII until his death in the 90's.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derek_Tangye


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a cat once when I was in my late teens in the city. We lived in a fourth floor apartment, but somehow she got out. She was gone about a year, and then one night I was coming home from a church meeting in the pouring rain, and found her sitting on the sidewalk. I never had another cat. For some reason, I developed a really bad allergy to cat dander.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 18, 2015)

Have a bumper sticker: I love cats, they taste just like chicken.


----------



## Lon (Sep 18, 2015)

I like cats and I like dogs and have had both in the past but not now.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2015)

I like all animals except flies, mosquitos  and snakes.  We've always had a dog; never a cat.

Cats usually play by themselves, whereas a dog will play WITH you and LOVE you and protect you if necessary.

Cats are too snobbish and I could never understand why they are so popular with SOME people.

IMO  Dogs are a MAN'S pet.   

So, to answer your question,  I like cats but would never own one.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 18, 2015)

"When a man loves cats, I am his friend and comrade, without further introduction." - "An Incident" from _Who Is Mark Twain_, by Mark Twain


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2016)




----------



## debodun (May 19, 2016)

Having had both dogs and cats (many more cats than dogs), I can say I prefer cats. They are low-maintenance and don't slobber as much and cover their "excrement". I don't need to own a fawning creature to be happy. I have two cats now who will turn 16 on May 28th - when they go to the big catnip patch in the sky, I probably won't have anymore pets. At my age, they'd probably outlive me and I don't want them to be someone else's problem.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 19, 2016)

My hubby would tell you he hates cats...but guess who holds them late night...and gets the biggest bags of cat yummies every week.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't actually own a cat but I find them fascinating. Hence my profile pic.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2016)

We have 7 cats ... love em!


----------



## IKE (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm a dog person......cats as a general rule are just too aloof for me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 29, 2016)

I admire men who love cats. That being said...if they sniffed and said they hated dogs I'd have to hurt them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 29, 2016)

But see regardless of gender I can see both sides of cat people and dog people...and those of us who go both ways...A perfect feline example is my Ninja. Cranky about being picked up, but ignore him and he'll grab your ankle with claws. If he chooses to sit in your lap you should be most grateful and pamper him accordingly. Don't even think about dropping him to the floor. Nails in your lap can be a world of pain.

The dogs happy dance at my feet all day long, when you open the bathroom door it is the second coming, it's like that song " Any move you make, any breath you take I'll be watching you". You come in the porch from getting the mail and the dogs are beside themselves with happiness. The cats are sitting there washing their privates and looking disgusted. Totally different creatures...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 29, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm a dog person......cats as a general rule are just too aloof for me.


Siamese cats are social like dogs.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 29, 2016)

Philly loves cats, ( I think they are related,) but likes dogs also.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 30, 2016)

My cats are totally wonderful, and I do love my girl, Lilly, a Boxer/German Shepherd mix. On the bed, I have hubby on one side, Lilly in between, and at least four cats curled up on me.

And he wonders why I'm so stiff in the morning. LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> [/"QUOTE]
> Awwwww.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2017)

IKE said:


> I'm a dog person......cats as a general rule are just too aloof for me.



Then you should meet and get to know some Maine Coons-  they're like huge furry babies.  Don't even have to be purebred-  mine haven't been-  the MC characteristics are much different from 'plain cats.'


----------



## Lon (Jun 20, 2017)

CORRECTION  You can never own a cat because the cat owns you.


----------



## Trade (Jun 20, 2017)

I used to be a dog person, but I've changed in my old age. I like cats because of their independent spirit. I never had a cat until about 2004 when we bought our last house in Florida and sort of inherited "Miss Kitty" who the former owners left behind. I really got attached to her and cried for the first time in many years when she got cancer and we had to put her down. She was 15 years old. I guess Miss Kitty kind of turned me into a cat person although I don't have or want another pet. I just don't want the responsibility.


----------



## Trade (Jun 20, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Then you should meet and get to know some Maine Coons-  they're like huge furry babies.  Don't even have to be purebred-  mine haven't been-  the MC characteristics are much different from 'plain cats.'




My cousin has one. It is one really cool looking cat. And she is very timid for a cat.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 20, 2017)

A six-toed cat is called a "polydactyl".

That's all,

HiDesertHal


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> A six-toed cat is called a "polydactyl".
> 
> That's all,
> 
> HiDesertHal


Awwwww.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 20, 2017)

We have Canines, Felines, Avians, and Reptilians, 11 in all!

Here are 3 of our 5 Desert Tortoises.  (they are NOT Turtles)

Our Calico cat "Annie" likes to cuddle with dogs.

Cats AND Dogs like to cuddle with me!

HDH


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2017)

Lovely animals Hal. I have never seen a tortoise before. Whenever I had a Tortie/Calico cat, they loved dogs also. I only have two cats, condo Gestapo won't permit more animals. Not supposed to have as large a balcony garden either, however, I believe forgiveness is easier to get than permission. Make them say no. Lulz. Redheaded rebel without paws!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 21, 2017)

My Friend Shalimar:

Tortoises are Terrestrial (land only) Reptiles. Put one in a pan with 4 inches of water and it will drown.

Turtles, on the other hand, are Aquatic reptiles and live happily in and under water!

HDH


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful cats there Trade, thanks for posting!  Hal, great pics of you and your pet family, good to see the love, thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> My Friend Shalimar:
> 
> Tortoises are Terrestrial (land only) Reptiles. Put one in a pan with 4 inches of water and it will drown.
> 
> ...


Merci, Hal. They are beautiful creatures. So stately and peaceful. I love their claws. I think I would enjoy the meal in your picture.


----------



## dols1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am definitely a cat man, here is my Joey when he was a kitten



Unfortunately we moved to a house behind a railway track and last September Joey got hit by a train  I haven't got another cat yet, don't know if I can go through that again.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2017)

dols1 said:


> I am definitely a cat man, here is my Joey when he was a kitten
> 
> View attachment 39227
> 
> Unfortunately we moved to a house behind a railway track and last September Joey got hit by a train  I haven't got another cat yet, don't know if I can go through that again.


Lovely cat! I understand your reluctance to get another, it is always so hard to lose a beloved pet. However, they bring such joy into our lives, and there are so many shelter cats needing a good home. My cats are indoor animals, have you considered that option?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's *Boom Boom*, aka *Mao* ...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's our youngest cat Sadie when she was kitten a few years ago, and now. 

Her companion is Annie, a Calico model.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2017)

Maine Coons are the most beautiful cats in the world imo; related to the Norwegian Forest cat but much bigger. I wish I could afford one and not risk it escaping when I open my condo door.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Maine Coons are the most beautiful cats in the world imo; related to the Norwegian Forest cat but much bigger. I wish I could afford one and not risk it escaping when I open my condo door.



They are beautiful, RR!  I like the shape of the head, the longer nose.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> They are beautiful, RR!  I like the shape of the head, the longer nose.



Yes! I love the longer nose, too, Nancy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2017)

Beautiful cats all!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Maine Coons are the most beautiful cats in the world imo; related to the Norwegian Forest cat but much bigger. I wish I could afford one and not risk it escaping when I open my condo door.
> 
> View attachment 39297
> 
> ...



I've never had a purebred, but part-MC's are great, too   
This super cat was with us for 15 years.  Still miss him.  

And of course there's current babycat:


----------



## kburra (Jul 14, 2017)

Hate them ,useless all they seem to do is eat and sleep and also kill much of the natural bird life,around here anyway!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2017)

:thumbsup1:    FINALLY,  Someone  said it !


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2017)

Those who dislike cats, why intrude on the enjoyment of cat lovers, many of whom keep indoor cats unable to kill any wildlife?
Seems a bit mean spirited.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2017)

They are cruel; even if it is their nature. They don't just kill; they torture their prey.

I've  seen it happen.  One brought a still live gopher up on my patio and had it slit open and still wiggling.

My biggest objection is they are always after the birds  on my bird feeder !

I'd much prefer the pretty little birds.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 14, 2017)

Falcon ...



Falcon said:


> ... First you have to love in order to BE loved.



That's why you never hear the term lapcat.    :flowers:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't feel I'm  INTRUDING !  I'm simply responding to the OP's  question.

Let's keep in mind Shali,  and I think you'll  agree, that everyone has the right to their own opinion.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I don't feel I'm  INTRUDING !  I'm simply responding to the OP's  question.
> 
> Let's keep in mind Shali,  and I think you'll  agree, that everyone has the right to their own opinion.



I agree and I love cats.


----------



## Tracy (Jul 14, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I don't feel I'm  INTRUDING !  I'm simply responding to the OP's  question.
> 
> Let's keep in mind Shali,  and I think you'll  agree, that everyone has the right to their own opinion.



I love cats and dogs and kids but not everyone has to agree with me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Those who dislike cats, why intrude on the enjoyment of cat lovers, many of whom keep indoor cats unable to kill any wildlife?
> Seems a bit mean spirited.



Shalimar, Kburra and Falcon are very welcome to give their opinions on cats, I specifically asked in the original post if anyone hates cats....so it's not mean spirited at all.  There are plenty of men (and women) around who do not like cats for one reason or another.



> Any guys here who own or like cats?  If so, do you have a photo to share?  Anyone hate cats?


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 14, 2017)

The Blood Pressure has gone up a bit in this thread...we're Seniors, so let's cool it for our own sake!

How about changing the discussion to something non-controversial...like Waterboarding!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Those who dislike cats, why intrude on the enjoyment of cat lovers, many of whom keep indoor cats unable to kill any wildlife?
> Seems a bit mean spirited.





HiDesertHal said:


> The Blood Pressure has gone up a bit in this thread...we're Seniors, so let's cool it for our own sake!
> 
> How about changing the discussion to something non-controversial...like Waterboarding!
> 
> HiDesertHal


You are funny!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2017)

Falcon said:


> They are cruel; even if it is their nature. They don't just kill; they torture their prey.
> 
> I've  seen it happen.  One brought a still live gopher up on my patio and had it slit open and still wiggling.
> 
> ...


I hear you. Cats are A list predators. I have also seen the havoc caused on livestock by domestic dogs, remember Nancy's poor goat? The predator instinct is what it is. My cats are kept indoors, except for their access to the terrace garden. It saves the wildlife, and keeps my pets safe as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2017)

I can imagine what cats would think (or say) about humans' predatory nature ... not to mention the destruction of our own environment.


----------



## kburra (Jul 16, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I can imagine what cats would think (or say) about humans' predatory nature ... not to mention the destruction of our own environment.




But that is not what the question was, if go off on a tangent can link anything to the subject post,so can`t see any validity in your response?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2017)

kburra said:


> But that is not what the question was, if go off on a tangent can link anything to the subject post,so can`t see any validity in your response?



Sorry.

I know this forum has a morbid fear of going off topic, but when it's mentioned how cats not only kill but torture their prey, humans just naturally came to mind.

The OP: 
[h=1]How Many Men Here Like Cats, or Own Their Own Cat?[/h]
If everyone (only males, now, mind you, because that's who the question is addressed to) replied with a simple "Yes" or "No", imagine the wealth of stimulation we'd experience here ...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> They are cruel; even if it is their nature. They don't just kill; they torture their prey.
> 
> I've  seen it happen.  One brought a still live gopher up on my patio and had it slit open and still wiggling.
> 
> ...



Hey Falcon,

Are you familiar with the nature documentary series NatGeoWild? It's produced by National Geographic Magazine, and employs some of the worlds greatest wildlife photographers.

There are films of Big Cats in their African habitat chasing, catching, mauling and devouring their herbivorous prey even when they're still alive!

That cat tearing a part a Gopher is merely doing its ancestral duty, which all housecats would revert to if they weren't used to a constant feeding of Cat Food!

A cat may seem "cruel" to a civilized human, but they're only doing what is as natural for their survival as their Lion, Tiger, and Cheetah cousins.

They don't "hate" their prey, much as we don't hate a hamburger! 

We have Birds in our house, also Hummingbird feeders in the Patio, and Wild Bird feeders in the yard.

Every year we play host to migratory Turkey Vultures with their 6-7 foot wingspans, our neighborhood Hawks, and our ever-present noisy Ravens, which we love!

We enjoy our Canine, Feline, Avian, and Reptilian pets and visiting friends!

HDH


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2017)

To be fair, it's not only cats that kill, here's my dogs (past and present) in my backyard.  But I understand those who don't like cats, especially bird lovers who enjoy feeding the birdies.  My cat once brought a chipmunk into our camper that we had to get from him and "finish off"....but I still love my cat and dog. :love_heart:


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 16, 2017)

I like cats, but since our kitties have passed on, i have no desire for another.   

When cats have 'behavioral problems' it's damn near impossible to figure out what's wrong, much less being able to 

remedy the problem.    That's why there are shows like My Cat from Hell.

Dogs are easier to work with, love you unconditionally, and don't require staff.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 20, 2017)

Marlon Brando


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Marlon Brando


Awwww.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 21, 2017)

Love cats. Have one, only they are usually so quiet and sleepy.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 21, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Marlon Brando



This must have been when Brando was filming "The Godfather", where he was also in a scene where he was petting a cat.

hdh


----------



## IKE (Jul 21, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> This must have been when Brando was filming "The Godfather", where he was also in a scene where he was petting a cat.
> 
> hdh



Brando was already 47 years old when he played Don Corleone in "The Godfather"......to me he looks considerably younger than 47 in the above picture.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 21, 2017)

IKE said:


> Brando was already 47 years old when he played Don Corleone in "The Godfather"......to me he looks considerably younger than 47 in the above picture.



_ Hell, I know that!  He was probably 20 years younger!_

hdh


----------



## IKE (Jul 21, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> _ Hell, I know that!  He was probably 20 years younger!_
> 
> hdh



Typical reply........if you knew that then why did you post about the above picture, "that must have been when Brando was filming The Godfather" ??


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 21, 2017)

IKE said:


> Typical reply........if you knew that then why did you post about the above picture, "that must have been when Brando was filming The Godfather" ??



 I posted it just to get a reaction, and you bit!

 HDH


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Jul 22, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I posted it just to get a reaction!
> 
> HDH



Nice attempt at a 'save'.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 22, 2017)

IKE said:


> Nice attempt at a 'save'.



 Thanks!  I enjoy attempts!


----------



## Katybug (Jul 22, 2017)

Seeing Hemingway's home a decade or so ago, and these cats was the highlight of our trip there.  I agree with why they're so special.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 22, 2017)

What a great shot of the 2 of them!


----------



## Katybug (Jul 22, 2017)

After 15 yrs without a cat, I adopted a 10 month old cream colored tabby last week.  Living alone, it is one of the best decisions I've ever made.  What a joy Corey is!:love_heart:  He comes when I call him, is overly loving, and is always in the same room I'm in.  

My daughter has her 2nd Maine Coon and they are wonderful & beautiful creatures, but I think every cat is beautiful.  We call ourselves the old cat ladies.

Cats are perfect for high level condos.


----------



## Topcat (Sep 11, 2017)

Nobody   owns cats   cats own you: that's my cat named "Toronto" I used to chat with a woman from Toronto Canada:  we always teased each othe,r so when I got my next cat I named him "Toronto"  after that I started naming my cats after Canadian cities. Yep I'm a nut.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Nobody   owns cats View attachment 42004  cats own you: that's my cat named "Toronto" I used to chat with a woman from Toronto Canada:  we always teased each othe,r so when I got my next cat I named him "Toronto"  after that I started naming my cats after Canadian cities. Yep I'm a nut.



Gorgeous cat!


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes, I've had a cat or dog all my life.   I now have 3 cats, a dog, a parrot, a raccoon and a possum.  (and some outside cats that come by 2 or 3 times a week)







  (that's me in front with a cat)


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> Yes, I've had a cat or dog all my life.   I now have 3 cats, a dog, a parrot, a raccoon and a possum.  (and some outside cats that come by 2 or 3 times a week)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely picture.   A pet raccoon? Marvelous.


----------



## fishmounter (Sep 13, 2017)

Cats are one of my favorite animals!  The wife and I have had many, many cats in our almost 50 years together.  But right now we only have one that is 8 years old.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 21, 2017)

There's a cat that I call Frank who lives in my house sometimes, but I don't own him. He lives with some of my neighbors, too. I'd lived here a few months or so and had the doors all open cause it was nice out, and one of the doors didn't have a screen yet. So, I was sitting in the back room, and this very large gray cat with big serious looking eyes just walked in. We just stared at each other for a while and I told him he could stay if he didn't pee on anything, and he went and laid down on the sofa.

The lady next door told me he's just a neighborhood cat, and she took him in the year before I moved here and got him neutered and vaccinated. He probably has several different names, but when I say "Hey, Frank..." he turns and listens. I made a box for him to sleep in, so he spends the night here quite a bit. Mostly when the weather is bad. The only time I buy him food is when he stays over. So, I don't own him, but he's nice company sometimes, and seems he feels the same about me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> There's a cat that I call Frank who lives in my house sometimes, but I don't own him. He lives with some of my neighbors, too. I'd lived here a few months or so and had the doors all open cause it was nice out, and one of the doors didn't have a screen yet. So, I was sitting in the back room, and this very large gray cat with big serious looking eyes just walked in. We just stared at each other for a while and I told him he could stay if he didn't pee on anything, and he went and laid down on the sofa.
> 
> The lady next door told me he's just a neighborhood cat, and she took him in the year before I moved here and got him neutered and vaccinated. He probably has several different names, but when I say "Hey, Frank..." he turns and listens. I made a box for him to sleep in, so he spends the night here quite a bit. Mostly when the weather is bad. The only time I buy him food is when he stays over. So, I don't own him, but he's nice company sometimes, and seems he feels the same about me.



Awww, say hi to Frank for me and give him a big hug. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 14, 2017)

I love cats.  I have always had "indoor" cats to protect them from danger and to allow the birds access to our yard and birdbath.  Just as cats have natural "enemies" cats by their nature (given the chance) are predators.  Cats are loving little friends.


----------



## fishmounter (Oct 15, 2017)

I absolutely love cats!  I am an animal lover and cats are one of my favorites!  Right up there with dogs, otters, birds of prey and fish.  Yes, cats can be very independent and stand offish, but that is part of their charm.  I enjoy just watching how they move, run, jump and even sleep.  They can be comfortable and sleep in just about any position.  (I'm jealous of that) The only thing I don't like is that our cat Quigley catches birds that are attracted to our bird feeders.  The birds drop seeds down onto the ground and Quigley hides in the bushes and plants and pounces on them when they get close.  We have moved the feeders, but he still manages to get a bird now and then.  But cats are predators, it's in their blood even if it is catching a grasshopper or pouncing on a falling leaf.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm glad to hear you're a cat lover Fishmounter.  My cat isn't standoffish, pretty dog-like (he's a Manx), comes when he's called most of the time like dogs do, very close to me and my husband.  He's not outside all the time, but over the years I have seen a mouse and bird feathers on our porch, and once when camping he brought a chipmunk into our camper, which put me in a frenzy, LOL. layful:


----------



## DaveA (Oct 18, 2017)

We have in our home 2 dogs and 2 cats and I love 'em all.  I must say that one edge do I give to the cats - - - they don't bark.  LOL  O

One of the dogs is a little yapper and will have to announce a pin dropping in the other room.  The larger dog usually only let's you know if someone's at the door or in the yard.  The cat's don't let you know anything and I'm not sure if they'd be too excited if someone broke the door in.


----------



## fishmounter (Oct 19, 2017)

DaveA  ..  Our two big (one weighs about 100 pounds and the other weighs 88) Golden Retrievers will start barking like crazy if someone knocks or rings our doorbell or even closes a car door on the street in front of our house.  No one is going to try to break in our house while we are gone, and if they were brave enough to try, the dogs would probably want to play.  Heck these two love bugs would probably help them carry out stuff!  But don't tell anyone.  Because from outside it sounds like we have a couple of big mean dogs that will tear you apart, where in reality, they would probably give you a tennis ball to throw for them!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>




I somehow have the feeling that this photo was taken in Europe   maybe Spain.
I lived there for a year and a half and in our town (Nerja) the cats were not only revered by many people, they were fed, watered and even neutered


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 20, 2017)

*Our Two Cats*

Here are our 2 Cats, and 2 more whom are deceased.

We still have Annie, the Calico, and Sadie, the black one, both in the first picture.

Annie likes to snuggle with dogs, and she also grooms one of our dogs.

Hal


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 20, 2017)

*Today Mathew, I'm going to be .....*


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 9, 2018)

This was taken when my Annie was alive.  Me napping with her helping.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 6, 2018)

Cats with extra toes are referred to as "Polydactyls".

That's all.....
Harold


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 6, 2018)

Cats with no toes are called handicapped.


----------

